# Seachem's Stability & Water Changes...



## ClinicaTerra

I am on my third day of Stability treatment in my recently re-established 60 gallon, attempting to kick-start the cycle process (I had success with this product in a 10 gallon I recently set up as well for fancy goldfish) and the water has gone from absolutely glass-clean, crystal-clear to murky and cloudy (the milky, whispy "new tank syndrome" look), which I understand is completely normal as the bacteria attempts to take hold...

Here's my question: Should I be doing water changes during this time if parameters report being off after testing, or are water changes not recommended during a cycle process...even if it's "forced" like with a Stability product? And, will the cloudy water ever clear up once the Stability treatments are complete...or is this totally dependent on how long it takes the tank to cycle? There is only one fish in there right now -- a small Black Moor goldfish who was saved from the bacterial infection that wiped out this tank previously. I am attempting to do a "fish in" cycle with her, but using the Stability...


----------



## jrman83

Let your readings be your guide when testing for ammonia and nitrites. If either get to 1ppm do a minimum of 30% water change. If they get above 2ppm, do a 50% change.

Some will say leave the water alone during the cycle. This method attempts to protect the cycle and let the bacteria colonies grow and establish. However, this method does nothing to protect your fish and can stress and kill them if the readings get too toxic.

Doing water changes during a cycle with fish in your tank will slow down the cycle, but it will only be a matter of a few days difference and your fish will appreciate it.

I wouldn't worry too much about the Stability. If it helps, it helps. If not......


----------



## ClinicaTerra

Thank you very much, jr...

Here are some readings I just got back on both my tanks; can you help me figure out what is going on here?

_Okay -- on my *10 gallon* which has been running for about two weeks now (dosed with Stability for a week, and getting Prime with every water change, stocked with three smallish goldfish):

The API results were:

*Ammonia: 0.50-1.0 (these were definitely on the high side probably due to the stocking of this tank)
NitrIte: 0.25-0.50
NitrAte: 0*

Now, on the *60 gallon*, the API results came out to:

*Ammonia: Between 0 and 0.25
NitrIte: Approx. 0.25
NitrAte: 0*

Some of these are so difficult to read for me for some reason because the color codes look like they could fall into many different areas; can someone help me analyze these and let me know if the 60 gallon in particular needs an immediate water change? I believe the 10 gallon needs one based on these numbers, yes? If so, should I do 50%? 

Could the 10 gallon still be in the cycling process even though I used Stability for the week? I mean, it's only up and running for about two weeks..._


----------



## jrman83

10g is definitely still cycling, but the readings look fairly safe. A small water change may help if your fish look like they aren't doing well. Typically, ammonia will drop to 0 and nitrites will climb and then also drop to 0. Once that occurs the tank has usually cycled. Your nitrate values will have climbed a little by then also. You could be just a week or so away from completion.

60g just looks like it is in the beginning stages of a cycle. Should do similar to the 10g.


----------



## ClinicaTerra

jrman83 said:


> 10g is definitely still cycling, but the readings look fairly safe. A small water change may help if your fish look like they aren't doing well. Typically, ammonia will drop to 0 and nitrites will climb and then also drop to 0. Once that occurs the tank has usually cycled. Your nitrate values will have climbed a little by then also. You could be just a week or so away from completion.
> 
> 60g just looks like it is in the beginning stages of a cycle. Should do similar to the 10g.


Yeah, but weren't the ammonia levels too high on the 10?

At any rate, I just did a 50% (approx.) on the 10 gallon, and the water looks slightly better; it has been continuously cloudy even since the Stability stopped...

Should I attempt to do a change on the 60, or just leave it to cycle right now?


----------



## jrman83

I'd leave the 60 alone until it reaches the levels I mentioned earlier.


----------



## ClinicaTerra

jrman83 said:


> I'd leave the 60 alone until it reaches the levels I mentioned earlier.


Okay, here's my pressing question right now with regard to this 60 gallon aquarium:

I don't even think I have enough Stability to finish the 7 days. If I simply use the Stability until I run out, will that pose any cycling or health threats to my water and the one Black Moor goldfish that's in there? Here's the thing: When I first re-started this tank after its bacterial infection crash, the water looked ABSOLUTELY AMAZING....jaw-dropping, crystal-clear water because the tank was so sterile. I want that back! Since using the Stability, the water has gotten progressively more and more cloudy, which I understand is a result of the bacterial colonies taking hold, so I am wondering if the water will eventually return to that pristine state once I stop using Stability -- either in 7 days, or when my bottle runs out...

Thanks for your continued help, as always...


----------



## jrman83

The Stability product by itself may cause some of the cloudiness. Yes, when the tank starts its cycle there is usually a bacterial bloom and it will clear after a week or so or it could be weeks down the road when the cycle has completed. You'll have cloudy water one day and the next it will be clear. 

I wouldn't worry about running out of the Stability product. Some people believe in those type of products, others don't. It seems the results the product claims is also hit or miss. If it were me, I wouldn't plan to buy anymore but that is your choice. I have never used it before and have never had an issue.


----------



## ClinicaTerra

Thank You, Ben...

I will not buy more Stability when it runs out then. 

In general, a tank can simply "cycle by itself" if left alone and aquatic life is within it? All it needs is time and water changes (if doing a fish-in cycle)?


----------



## jrman83

ClinicaTerra said:


> In general, a tank can simply "cycle by itself" if left alone and aquatic life is within it? All it needs is time and water changes (if doing a fish-in cycle)?


Yes, once an ammonia source is present the cycle starts. In your case, your fish. Nothing else to do but wait, do water changes when needed, and have patience.

Remember, no filter media replcement during the time it is cycling. If the sponge material becomes clogged and flow is impeded, just rinse them out in old tank water during a water change or in fresh "treated" tap water.


----------



## ClinicaTerra

Thank you; I think the next time around, if I ever have to start up a tank again from scratch (or desire to) due to a move or something, I'm not going to go with the Stability and instead just wait it out. The Stability seems to have done little more than to make my tank cloudy...

Yes, I will not throw out any media during the cycle process -- I don't forsee any media getting clogged, because I only have one little fish in there now and I am feeding sparingly, but thanks for the tip.


----------



## Doogals

I know this is an old thread, but so far this is very much my experience using Stability.

Started with crystal clear conditioned water, followed Stability instructions to add every day for 7 days, and have had cloudy water since day 3.

Wanted to ask if you added any kind of ammonia source to feed the Stability bacteria?

Also, were you ever able to get the water back to original crystal clear condition?


----------

